

Finally true prepared statements for node-mysql? - Glyptodon
https://www.crowdtilt.com/campaigns/prepared-statements-for-nodemysql/description

======
Glyptodon
Complaints and arguments about this were (I think) the genesis of this blog
post previously discussed on HN: [http://felixge.de/2013/03/07/open-source-
and-responsibility....](http://felixge.de/2013/03/07/open-source-and-
responsibility.html)

